# 9 HDTV Calibration Tools You Should Use



## Steve Crowe

*9 HDTV Calibration Tools You Should Use*
*Here are 9 calibration tools that will give you the ultimate HD viewing experience.*


The process of buying an HDTV can be a daunting, headache-inducing task for consumers.


The technology-speak involved is a foreign language to most: should they get 1080p or 720p? Is an LCD better than a plasma? Do I automatically get HD programming with an HDTV?

 


It's a common occurrence for consumers, after exhaustive research, to be disappointed with the finished product. Often times they say the picture isn't as eye-popping as it was in the store.


This could be a result of the display not being calibrated correctly when brought home.


We've rounded up 9 calibration tools that will provide you will the ultimate HD viewing experience.

*Sencore OTC1000 Optical Tri-stimulus Colorimeter*

This non-contact color analyzer measures, calibrates and documents display devices. Included Ambi-Block technology eliminates ambient light interference from measurements.

*Silicon Optix HQV Benchmark Test Discs*

These discs provide video processor tests to see how capable the processor is. The discs evaluate picture quality of HD products, including displays, HD DVD and Blu-ray players, A/V receivers and projectors. The HD HQV Benchmark includes 10 tests for noise, video resolution loss, “jaggies,” and film resolution loss—all recorded in 1080i video.

*Monster Cable/ISF Calibration Wizard*

With the help of pop star Jenna Dryer and Monster founder Noel Lee, this DVD shows you how to improve the picture quality and life of an HDTV in about 15 minutes. The DVD has 10 chapters with video walkthroughs for tests about brightness, contrast and color levels to calibrate the display to the NTSC standard.

*http://www.cepro.com/slideshow/image/3043/ Click here to continue.*


----------

